
MongoDB Realm – Beta - Abtin88
https://www.mongodb.com/realm
======
Abtin88
Their pricing is quite interesting comparing to Firebase/Firestore.

$10/500 hours of request runtime Excluding Sync $0.08/1M minutes of Sync
runtime $2.00/1M application requests $0.12/GB for egress

